# Revodrive vs. Vertex 3



## flashstar (Mar 21, 2011)

This morning, my desktop crashed. Not suspecting anything, I rebooted my pc. Unfortunately windows would not boot and the access light for my hard drive would not stop flickering. I ran a series of hard drive tests and my drive failed all of the read tests. I haven't been on the forum for a while, however I trust that you guys know the answer to this difficult question... Should I buy a Revodrive right now or should I wait for a Vertex 3 SSD? Which will offer me better performance in real-world situations? Either way, I plan to stick with the 120 gb version. 

The thing is that I do not have a SATA 3 controller on my ASUS M4a78-e motherboard. If I go with a Vertex 3, I will need to purchase a new SATA 3 controller to see the advertised speeds of the SSD. I spoke with OCZ and the sales rep said that the Vertex 3 would come out by the 2nd week in April at around $280 while the Revodrive can be purchased for $260 right now. I will also need to buy a SATA 3 controller for $30 or more if I go with a Vertex 3. 

Are there any other SSDs that I should consider purchasing instead of the Revodrive or Vertex 3? What is your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## toastem2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

with revodrive, there are compatibility issues. not all motherboards/bios' will understand booting from pcie raid-0 devices. where as with a sata drives, there are no such concerns. I have seen 7 systems build with revodrives, only 3 worked. They were Asus sabertooth and Gigabyte g1.sniper we tried a msi big bang, though the revodrive was defective and the cust decided to go with intel ssd's in raid.


----------



## flashstar (Mar 21, 2011)

toastem, thanks for the information. I didn't see any indications that my M4A78-e motherboard is compatible with the Revodrive and it appears to be a less reliable solution. Therefore, I elected to pick the safe and quick road. I ordered a Corsair Force F120 since it appears to have gotten the best ratings of any Sandforce 1200-based SSD. Amazon is selling the Force F-120 for $229 + $4 for overnight Prime shipping. 

I'll let you know what I think about this SSD when I get it tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 21, 2011)

to l8 i know but i have a revo drive in an abit x38 mobo,a fully unsupported manufacturer that isnt even around and it works fine, OCS themselves have done some work to remedy unsupported mobos including mine, they released a mobo bios wth upated sata firmware only so it works fine, other board bios's were available.

 It was working before i updated the bios and still is @ 500Mb/sec, hence cant complaine, anyway thought id even up the negative slant your all on plus info is info and revo's rock simples..


----------



## Cool Mike (Apr 5, 2011)

*Vertex 3 240GB and 480GB available at Newegg*

Vertex 3 240GB and 480GB available at Newegg. I Grabbed a 240GB @ $524.99. The 480 is $1,899, What!?!. 240's will sell out quick...

The 240GB speed spec is 550Mbps read and 525Mbps Write (120GB is 550 read and 500 Write)


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 6, 2011)

I've ordered Vertex 3 for 252 EUR. I was looking at Corsair F120 for 224 EUR at first but considering such small difference i prefer 500MB/s drive instead (even though i don't particularly like OCZ).


----------



## Cool Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

The reviews for the Vertex 3 have been very good. I receive it today. Can't wait.

I will do some ATTO testing tonight.


----------

